# D league news 10/09



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Training Camps Tip Off*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (October 4, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that several former Skyforce players are in NBA training camps. The NBA season begins on October 31 as the Chicago Bulls visit the defending champion Miami Heat and the Phoenix Suns travel to Los Angeles to take on the Lakers.

Following is the list of former Skyforce players on 2006-07 training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team Last Season

Noel Felix Seattle SuperSonics 2005-06

Stephen Graham Cleveland Cavaliers 2005-06

Troy Hudson Minnesota Timberwolves 1998-99

Brandon Hunter Cleveland Cavaliers 2005-06

Darrick Martin Toronto Raptors 2003-04

Rich Melzer San Antonio Spurs 2004-05

John Thomas New Jersey Nets 2004-05

Corey Williams Denver Nuggets 2005-06

"We wish all of our former players luck as they pursue their dream of playing in the NBA," said Skyforce Head Coach Mo McHone. "If it turns out that any of them require more development to take their game to the next level, there's a chance we will see them back in the Sioux Falls Arena as we enter our first season in the NBA Development League."

The Sioux Falls Skyforce season opener is on Friday, November 24 against the Dakota Wizards at the Sioux Falls Arena. For information on season and single game tickets please call a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Nine Former Flyers In NBA Training Camps*

FORT WORTH, Texas, October 4, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers lead the way among current D-League teams with nine former players on 2006-07 NBA vet camp rosters. The Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Arkansas RimRockers and Tulsa 66ers follow with seven each.

Among the former Flyers in NBA training camps are guard/forward Ime Udoka, center Luke Schenscher and guard/forward Kelenna Azubuike.

The Flyers first round selection (3rd overall) in the 2005 D-League draft, Portland, Oregon native Udoka recently signed to play with the Portland Trailblazers. Udoka, 6-6, 215, averaged 17.1 points, 6.2 rebounds and 1.8 steals in 45 games (45 starts) for the regular-season champion Flyers before earning a Gatorade Call-Up to the New York Knicks on April 6. He was chosen by D-League head coaches to the 2005-06 All-NBA D-League first team and received the 2005-06 Jason Collier Sportsmanship Award.

Schenscher, the Flyers second selection (11th overall) in the 2005 D-League Draft, will attend training camp with the Chicago Bulls. The 7-1 center played in 36 games (34 starts) and averaged 8.2 points and 6.1 rebounds per game prior to becoming the first player in franchise history to earn a Gatorade Call-Up when the Bulls signed him on March 5.

Azubuike joined the Flyers in December and quickly made his mark with the team, starting 17 of 41 games. He averaged 12.6 points, four rebounds and 1.5 assists. The 6-5, 220 pound swingman was an honorable mention selection for the 2005-06 All-NBA Development League Team and signed with the Houston Rockets on August 4.

Other former Flyers who have earned training camp invitations include Ndudi Ebi (Dallas Mavericks) and NBA assigned players Ha Seung-Jin (Milwaukee Bucks), Rawle Marshall (Indiana Pacers), Josh Powell (Indiana Pacers), Von Wafer (Los Angeles Lakers) and Martell Webster (Portland Trail Blazers).

Overall, sixty-four (64) players that have played in the NBA Development League over the last five seasons are on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters, including 49 who were on a D-League roster last season. The total number of NBA vet camp invitations over the last five seasons to players with D-League connections is 218.

Following is the list of former D-League players on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team Last D-League Team (season)

Martynas Andriuskevicius* Chicago Bulls Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Rafer Alston Houston Rockets Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Kelenna Azubuike Houston Rockets Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Barnes Golden State Warriors Fayetteville Patriots (02-03)

Andre Barrett Chicago Bulls Florida Flame (05-06)

Earl Barron* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)

Eddie Basden* Cleveland Cavaliers Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Brandon Bass* New Orleans-Okla. City Hornets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Andray Blatche* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Elton Brown New York Knicks Florida Flame (05-06)

Matt Carroll Charlotte Bobcats Roanoke Dazzle (04-05)

Brian Chase Utah Jazz Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Eric Chenowith Chicago Bulls Roanoke Dazzle (02-03)

Will Conroy Charlotte Bobcats Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Kaniel Dickens Atlanta Hawks Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Marcus Douthit Los Angeles Lakers Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Ronald Dupree Detroit Pistons Huntsville Flight (03-04)

Ndudi Ebi Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Olu Famutimi San Antonio Spurs Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Kimani Ffriend Memphis Grizzlies Greenville Groove (01-02)

Ha Seung-Jin* Milwaukee Bucks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Hiram Fuller Utah Jazz Florida Flame (05-06)

Andreas Glyniadakis Atlanta Hawks Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Gerald Green* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

Lynn Greer Milwaukee Bucks Greenville Groove (02-03)

Jason Hart Sacramento Kings Asheville Altitude (01-02)

Chuck Hayes Houston Rockets Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Julius Hodge* Denver Nuggets Austin Toros (05-06)

Jimmy "Snap" Hunter Indiana Pacers Huntsville Flight (01-02)

Ersan Ilyasova* Milwaukee Bucks Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Amir Johnson* Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Johnson Dallas Mavericks Mobile Revelers (01-02)

Dwayne Jones* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

James Lang Washington Wizards Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

John Lucas III Houston Rockets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Rawle Marshall* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Rich Melzer San Antonio Spurs Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Scott Merritt Chicago Bulls Austin Toros (05-06)

CJ Miles* Utah Jazz Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Mikki Moore New Jersey Nets Roanoke Dazzle (03-04)

Mamadou N'Diaye Los Angeles Lakers Asheville Altitude (03-04)

William "Smush" Parker Los Angeles Lakers Florida Flame (04-05)

Josh Powell* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Peter John Ramos* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Rick Rickert Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Roberson* Golden State Warriors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Lawrence Roberts* Memphis Grizzlies Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Melvin Sanders San Antonio Spurs Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Luke Schenscher Chicago Bulls Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Joe Shipp Charlotte Bobcats Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Bobby Simmons Milwaukee Bucks Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Donta Smith* Charlotte Bobcats Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Jamar Smith San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros (05-06)

Pape Sow* Toronto Raptors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Dijon Thompson* Golden State Warriors Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Cezary Trybanski Toronto Raptors Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Ime Udoka Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Von Wafer* Los Angeles Lakers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Walsh New Jersey Nets Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Martell Webster* Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Mike Wilks Seattle SuperSonics Huntsville Flight (02-03)

Jawad Williams Los Angeles Clippers Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Bracey Wright* Minnesota Timberwolves Florida Flame (05-06)

Dorell Wright* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)

*NBA assigned player


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal to select first in 2006 NBA D-League draft*

Anaheim, Calif., October 4, 2006 - The Anaheim Arsenal secured the first overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches' meeting Tuesday. The Draft is scheduled for November 2 at 9 p.m. ET.

"We are excited about having the top pick," Arsenal head coach Larry Smith said. "(Assistant) Coach (Reggie) Geary and I will get together, study all the players available in the draft pool and come out with a great player with the first selection."

The Sioux Falls Skyforce will have the second overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked," the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks.

"It's going to be interesting with the new format," Smith said. "We really have to do our homework, but we will get some players that basketball fans in Orange County will look forward to watching play."

The roster-building process for the Arsenal will begin on October 14 and 15 at the American Sports Centers in Anaheim as they will host their local player tryouts. Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, two allocation players from Southern California and a player invited from the open tryout. The four remaining players for the Arsenal, Bakersfield Jam, Colorado 14ers and Los Angeles D-Fenders, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

"The Arsenal is committed to bringing the best quality professional basketball to Anaheim," said Arsenal majority owner Louise Jones. "We are overjoyed at the opportunity to build our team around the top draft pick. The steady hand of NBA veteran head coach Larry Smith combined with the able assistance of Mater Dei and University of Arizona star assistant coach Reggie Geary will produce a team Orange County can truly be proud of. We can hardly wait for the season to start."

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA training camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

The Arsenal open the 2006-07 D-League season November 24 as they take on the Los Angeles D-Fenders at 6:00pm in the Arena at the Convention Center. A 50-game schedule is highlighted by the Showcase on January 15-17 in Sioux Falls, S.D. and the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game February 17 in Las Vegas.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*RimRockers in NBA Training Camps*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., October 4 - The Arkansas RimRockers have eight players from last season's roster in various NBA Training Camps rosters. Olu Famutimi, James Lang and Matt Walsh join NBA assigned players Martynas Andriuskevicius, Anthony Roberson, Lawrence Roberts, Donta Smith and Pape Sow, as eight of the 64 NBA Training Camp players that have played in the NBA D-League.

Following is the list of former RimRockers players on 2006-07 training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team

Martynas Andriuskevicius * Chicago Bulls

Olu Famutimi San Antonio Spurs

James Lang Washington Wizards

Anthony Roberson * Golden State Warriors

Lawrence Roberts * Memphis Grizzlies

Donta Smith * Charlotte Bobcats

Pape Sow * Toronto Raptors

Matt Walsh New Jersey Nets

* NBA Assigned Players

"We are happy for our guys and hope they stay in the league," said RimRockers Head Coach Andy Stoglin. "I think this shows the quality of the players in the D-League and that we are doing our job of developing these guys to make the NBA."

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders To Pick Seventh In 2006 NBA D-League Draft*

EL SEGUNDO- The Los Angeles D-Fenders have secured the seventh overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches meeting Tuesday in Dallas. The Draft is scheduled for November 2 at 9 p.m. ET.

The Anaheim Arsenal will have the first overall pick in a serpentine selection process, followed by the Sioux Falls Skyforce, Colorado 14ers, Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam and Albuquerque Thunderbirds.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking seventh, D-Fenders next selections will be the 18th and 31st overall. Albuquerque will select last in the first round, but first in the second round, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks.

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout. The four returning players for Anaheim, Bakersfield, Colorado and Los Angeles, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

The Los Angeles D-Fenders open the 2006-07 season on the road on November 24 in Anaheim and then debut at home on the hardwood at STAPLES Center on November 28 at 3:30 p.m. against San Joaquin Valley rivals the Bakersfield Jam.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-FENDERS will play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Training Camp Begins*

TULSA, Okla., October 4, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers announced today that several former 66ers players are in NBA training camps. The NBA season begins on October 3 as the Chicago Bulls visit the defending champion Miami Heat and the Phoenix Suns travel to Los Angeles to take on the Lakers.

Following is the list of former 66ers players on 2006-07 training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team Last Season

Ersan Ilyasova* Milwaukee Bucks 2005-06

Brandon Bass* NO/OKC Hornets 2005-06

Eddie Basden* Cleveland Cavaliers 2005-06

Cezary Trybanski Toronto Raptors 2005-06

Will Conroy Charlotte Bobcats 2005-06

John Lucas III Houston Rockets 2005-06

*NBA assigned players

"We wish all of our former players luck as they pursue their dream of playing in the NBA," said Tulsa 66ers head coach Joey Meyer. "I hope they all make it and I'm glad for their opportunity. I hear all of them are performing quite well."

Overall, sixty-four (64) players that have played in the NBA Development League over the last five seasons are on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters, including 49 who were on a D-League roster last season. The total number of NBA vet camp invitations over the last five seasons to players with D-League connections is 218.

Following is the list of former D-League players on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team Last D-League Team (season)

Martynas Andriuskevicius* Chicago Bulls Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Rafer Alston Houston Rockets Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Kelenna Azubuike Houston Rockets Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Barnes Golden State Warriors Fayetteville Patriots (02-03)

Andre Barrett Chicago Bulls Florida Flame (05-06)

Earl Barron* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)

Eddie Basden* Cleveland Cavaliers Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Brandon Bass* New Orleans-Okla. City Hornets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Andray Blatche* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Elton Brown New York Knicks Florida Flame (05-06)

Matt Carroll Charlotte Bobcats Roanoke Dazzle (04-05)

Brian Chase Utah Jazz Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Eric Chenowith Chicago Bulls Roanoke Dazzle (02-03)

Will Conroy Charlotte Bobcats Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Kaniel Dickens Atlanta Hawks Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Marcus Douthit Los Angeles Lakers Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Ronald Dupree Detroit Pistons Huntsville Flight (03-04)

Ndudi Ebi Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Olu Famutimi San Antonio Spurs Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Kimani Ffriend Memphis Grizzlies Greenville Groove (01-02)

Ha Seung-Jin* Milwaukee Bucks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Hiram Fuller Utah Jazz Florida Flame (05-06)

Andreas Glyniadakis Atlanta Hawks Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Gerald Green* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

Lynn Greer Milwaukee Bucks Greenville Groove (02-03)

Jason Hart Sacramento Kings Asheville Altitude (01-02)

Chuck Hayes Houston Rockets Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Julius Hodge* Denver Nuggets Austin Toros (05-06)

Jimmy "Snap" Hunter Indiana Pacers Huntsville Flight (01-02)

Ersan Ilyasova* Milwaukee Bucks Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Amir Johnson* Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Johnson Dallas Mavericks Mobile Revelers (01-02)

Dwayne Jones* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

James Lang Washington Wizards Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

John Lucas III Houston Rockets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Rawle Marshall* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Rich Melzer San Antonio Spurs Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Scott Merritt Chicago Bulls Austin Toros (05-06)

CJ Miles* Utah Jazz Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Mikki Moore New Jersey Nets Roanoke Dazzle (03-04)

Mamadou N'Diaye Los Angeles Lakers Asheville Altitude (03-04)

William "Smush" Parker Los Angeles Lakers Florida Flame (04-05)

Josh Powell* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Peter John Ramos* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Rick Rickert Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Roberson* Golden State Warriors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Lawrence Roberts* Memphis Grizzlies Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Melvin Sanders San Antonio Spurs Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Luke Schenscher Chicago Bulls Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Joe Shipp Charlotte Bobcats Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Bobby Simmons Milwaukee Bucks Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Donta Smith* Charlotte Bobcats Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Jamar Smith San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros (05-06)

Pape Sow* Toronto Raptors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Dijon Thompson* Golden State Warriors Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Cezary Trybanski Toronto Raptors Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Ime Udoka Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Von Wafer* Los Angeles Lakers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Walsh New Jersey Nets Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Martell Webster* Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Mike Wilks Seattle SuperSonics Huntsville Flight (02-03)

Jawad Williams Los Angeles Clippers Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Bracey Wright* Minnesota Timberwolves Florida Flame (05-06)

Dorell Wright* Miami HEAT Florida Flame (05-06)

*NBA assigned player

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Colorado 14ers to Pick Third in 2006 NBA D-League Draft*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers will select third overall in the 2006 NBA Development League draft on November 2nd. The Anaheim Arsenal hold the top overall selection, followed by the Sioux Falls Skyforce. The 14ers will pick third in the serpentine selection process, followed by the Fort Worth Flyers, Dakota Wizards, Arkansas RimRockers, Los Angeles D-Fenders, Tulsa 66ers, Idaho Stampede, Austin Toros, Bakersfield Jam, and Albuquerque Thunderbirds. The draft order was determined through a lottery conducted at the annual coaches meeting Tuesday.

The draft is serpentine, or "snaked", meaning the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after having the third selection in the first round, the 14ers next two picks will be 23rd and 26th overall. After picking first, Anaheim's next selections will be the 24th and 25th overall, while Albuquerque will have the 12th, 13th, and 36th overall picks.

"The snake process really gives us an indication where we want to go with our draft," said 14ers head coach Joe Wolf. "It gives us a great chance to fill our needs, especially since we will only have four players from our expansion draft."

To be eligible for the 2006 Draft, a player must have signed a standard D-League player contract. Previous top picks currently in NBA vet camps include Chicago Bulls guard Andre Barrett (2005) and New Jersey Nets forward Mikki Moore (2002).

Training camp rosters will consist of the 10 players selected in the Draft, up to four returning players, two allocation players of regional significance and a player invited from each team's open tryout. The four returning players for Anaheim, Bakersfield, Colorado and Los Angeles, all expansion teams, will be signed from the 10 players each selected in the Expansion Draft on September 19.

The 14ers' 50-game regular season schedule features 30 contests within the Western Division and 39 weekend games (Fri-Sun). In addition, the first ever D-League All-Star Game is set for Saturday, Feb. 17, to be played during Jam Session at the 2007 NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.

Season seats are available now for the 2006-07 season by calling 303-465-HOOP. Season seats range from $10-$37 per game. For more information on season tickets and a full list of season ticket holder benefits, visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Former WAC Coach of the Year joins Stampede coaching staff 10/05/06 - NBA Developmen*

BOISE, Idaho (October 5, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede announce the hiring of 2003 WAC Coach of the Year Ray Lopes as Assistant Coach for their inaugural season in the NBA Development League.

Lopes spent last season as a Personnel Scout for the San Antonio Spurs.

Prior to his NBA experience, the 1987 graduate of the Albertson College of Idaho was Head Coach at Fresno State University, compiling a cumulative 50-37 record over three seasons. In addition to his Coach of the Year award, he was also named CBS Sportsline Rookie Coach of the Year in 2003 and guided the Bulldogs to the WAC regular season title.

Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates met Lopes during the 2000 & 2001 seasons, while Gates was Head Coach for the Oklahoma Storm of the USBL.

"Ray brings his knowledge of the game, his work ethic and his passion to the Stampede," said Gates. "We are excited to have him on the staff, he will easily be able to connect with fans and will add a lot to not just the franchise, but to the Treasure Valley."

Prior to his stint in Fresno, Lopes spent eight seasons as an Assistant Coach at the University of Oklahoma under then-coach Kelvin Sampson. Lopes is no stranger to success, helping the Sooners to eight consecutive NCAA Tournament appearances, plus a trip to the Sweet 16 in 1999 and the 2002 Final Four. While at Oklahoma, the Sooners won at least 20 games five seasons in a row, averaging 26 wins per year, including a 31-5 record in 2001-02. The Sooners had a 187-74 record while Lopes was an assistant coach and won the 2001 and '02 Big 12 Tournament title. Oklahoma was no worse than a No. 4 seed in the NCAA Tournament over his last three years.

"Coach Lopes is a great human being, he has so much integrity and is a great teacher of the game," said Sampson, now Head Coach at Indiana University. "I was blessed to have him on my staff. This is a great opportunity for him."

Lopes also served as an assistant coach under Sampson for one season at Washington State, where he helped the Cougars to a 20-11 record and a berth in the NCAA Tournament. He joined the Washington State staff after a four-year stint as an assistant at UC Santa Barbara from 1989-93 under head coach Jerry Pimm. The Gauchos posted a 73-44 record and advanced to three postseason tournaments. In 1990, UC Santa Barbara advanced to the second round of the NCAA Southeast Regional before losing to the Steve Smith-led Michigan State Spartans. That year, the Gauchos knocked off Tarkanian's great UNLV team that won 34 consecutive games and the NCAA title.

Lopes gained his first Division I coaching position in 1988 at Weber State under Denny Huston, where he tutored the Wildcat guards for one season. He began his coaching career at West Valley (Saratoga, Calif.) Community College as an assistant during the 1987-88 season. There he helped guide West Valley to a 23-7 record and a spot in the state tournament's Elite Eight. During his 14 seasons as an assistant coach, Lopes has been in the postseason 12 years, including 10 NCAA Tournament appearances.

A native of New Haven, Conn., Lopes moved to Hayward, Calif., as a junior in high school. He played two seasons at West Valley before transferring to Albertson College of Idaho. He was a two-year starter for the Coyotes and led them to two consecutive district championships and trips to the NAIA National Championship in Kansas City. He earned a bachelor of arts degree in business administration from Albertson College in 1987.

Lopes will be available for media interviews by appointment, Thursday, October 5 from 2-4 p.m. and Friday, October 6 from 9-11 a.m. Contact the Stampede Director of Media Relations to schedule an interview.

Lopes will also assist the team in a number of their community outreach efforts. Lopes and his wife, Pierrette, have two daughters, Alaina and Teylor, and a son, Trey. He will reside in Boise.

The Idaho Stampede franchise is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and Businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield Jam to hold first annual open tryouts*

Bakersfield, Calif., October 5, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam will hold conduct their 1st Annual Open Tryouts on Saturday and Sunday, October 21-22 from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. PT at Standard Middle School located at 1200 Chester Ave. in Bakersfield.

The Jam's open tryouts offer athletes the opportunity to showcase their talents and skills in front of Development League coaches and scouts while competing for a position on the Jam's training camp roster. Training camp is scheduled to be held November 12-22.

Interested participants may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure and release forms, along with a $125 nonrefundable fee through October 20. All forms can be found on the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. Tryouts will be limited to the first 100 players to register and incomplete registrations will not be accepted. All applications received after the pre-registration deadline will be subject to a $150 nonrefundable fee. Applicants must be at least 18 years of age and be eligible to play in the NBA Development League.

Jam open tryout participants may secure a special hotel rate of $40 at the Holiday Inn Express located at 801 Truxtun Ave., in Bakersfield. For reservations call 800.315.2621.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lopes expected to join Stampede*

The NBA Development League's Idaho Stampede are expected to introduce former Fresno State basketball coach Ray Lopes as an assistant today.

Stampede first-year head coach Bryan Gates declined comment Wednesday, pending an announcement today. Lopes, a former assistant coach at Washington State and Oklahoma, said he is interested in the position.

"I can't confirm it," Lopes said. "I have been in communication with coach Gates over the last couple of weeks regarding a position on the staff, which I do have interest in."

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Farmar Still May Need Some Development*

Jordan Farmar was enmeshed in the fall quarter at UCLA a year ago, taking in Bruins football games and preparing for a basketball season that eventually ended in the NCAA championship game.

He's now starting over, in a big way, leaving the comforts of Westwood after his sophomore season and becoming the 26th player taken in the NBA draft, property of the Lakers.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam to have open tryout*

The Bakersfield Jam is holding its first open tryout from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Oct. 21- 22 at Standard Middle School, which is located at 1200 Chester Ave.

The Jam's open tryout offers the opportunity for players to showcase their skills in front of NBA Development League coaches and scouts, while competing for a position on the Jam's training camp roster.

Training camp will start Nov. 12.

Interested participants may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure and release forms, along with a $125 nonrefundable fee through Oct. 20. All forms can be found on the Bakersfield Jam Web site at www.bakersfieldjam.com.

Tryouts are limited to the first 100 players to register, and incomplete registrations will not be accepted. All applications received after the pre-registration deadline will be subject to a $150 nonrefundable fee. Applicants must be at least 18 years of age and be eligible to play in the NBA Development League.

Participants may secure a special hotel rate of $40 at the Holiday Inn Express, located at 801 Truxtun Ave.

Date change for CSUB game

Cal State Bakersfield's men's basketball game at Utah State will be played at 6:05 p.m. Dec. 30, 24 hours later than originally scheduled.

That is the last of seven non-conference Roadrunner men's games against Division I opponents this season. CSUB is in the first year of a four-year transition period to move to NCAA Division I status.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Contrite Lopes tries to rekindle career in Idaho*

It is cold inside Qwest Arena. The Idaho Steelheads' hockey team is practicing and the sounds of pucks hitting sticks and players crashing the boards echo in an otherwise empty building.

This is not where Ray Lopes, once a rising star in the collegiate basketball coaching world, figured he would be.

Lopes, the former Fresno State head coach and the Western Athletic Conference coach of the year in 2003, was hired Thursday as an assistant with the Idaho Stampede of the NBA Development League.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Two Bakersfield Jam draftees attend NBA training camps*

Bakersfield, Calif., October 6, 2006 - Two of the players selected by the Bakersfield Jam in the 2006 Development League Expansion Draft held September 19 have been signed to attend NBA training camps this fall. Players reported to training camps this past Monday.

Andre Barrett, the Jam's first selection in the Expansion Draft, is currently attending training camp for the Chicago Bulls while Melvin Sanders takes part in the San Antonio Spurs' camp. Sanders was the Jam's second pick in the Draft. Presently there are 64 former NBA Development League players invited to training camps around the NBA.

In addition to Andre Barrett and Melvin Sanders, two other players the Jam drafted, Will Bynum and Mateen Cleaves, have signed contracts to play overseas.

Following is the list of former Development League players on 2006-07 NBA training camp rosters:

Player NBA Team D-League Team (last season)

Martynas Andriuskevicius* Chicago Bulls Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Rafer Alston Houston Rockets Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Kelenna Azubuike Houston Rockets Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Barnes Golden State Warriors Fayetteville Patriots (02-03)

Andre Barrett Chicago Bulls Florida Flame (05-06)

Earl Barron* Miami Heat Florida Flame (05-06)

Eddie Basden* Cleveland Cavaliers Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Brandon Bass* New Orleans-Oklahoma City Hornets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Andray Blatche* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Elton Brown New York Knicks Florida Flame (05-06)

Matt Carroll Charlotte Bobcats Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Brian Chase Utah Jazz Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Eric Chenowith Chicago Bulls Roanoke Dazzle (02-03)

Will Conroy Charlotte Bobcats Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Kaniel Dickens Atlanta Hawks Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Marcus Douthit Los Angeles Lakers Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Ronald Dupree Detroit Pistons Huntsville Flight (03-04)

Ndubi Ebi Dallas Mavericks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Olu Famutimi San Antonio Spurs Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Kimani Ffriend Memphis Grizzlies Greenville Groove (01-02)

Ha Seung-Jin* Milwaukee Bucks Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Hiram Fuller Utah Jazz Florida Flame (05-06)

Andreas Glyniadakis Atlanta Hawks Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Gerald Green* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

Lynn Greer Milwaukee Bucks Greenville Groove (02-03)

Jason Hart Sacramento Kings Asheville Altitude (01-02)

Chuck Hayes Houston Rockets Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Julius Hodge* Denver Nuggets Austin Toros (05-06)

Jimmy "Snap" Hunter Indiana Pacers Huntsville Flight (01-02)

Ersan Ilyasova* Milwaukee Bucks Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Amir Johnson* Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Johnson Dallas Mavericks Mobile Revelers (01-02)

Dwayne Jones* Boston Celtics Florida Flame (05-06)

James Lang Washington Wizards Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

John Lucas III Houston Rockets Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Rawle Marshall* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Rich Melzer San Antonio Spurs Albuquerque Thudnerbirds (05-06)

Scott Merritt Chicago Bulls Austin Toros (05-06)

CJ Miles* Utah Jazz Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Mikki Moore New Jersey Nets Roanoke Dazzle (03-04)

Mamadou N'Diaye Los Angeles Lakers Asheville Altitude (03-04)

William "Smush" Parker Los Angeles Lakers Florida Flame (04-05)

Josh Powell* Indiana Pacers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Peter John Ramos* Washington Wizards Roanoke Dazzle (05-06)

Rick Rickert Detroit Pistons Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Anthony Roberson* Golden State Warriors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Lawrence Roberts* Memphis Grizzlies Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Melvin Sanders San Antonio Spurs Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Luke Schenscher Chicago Bulls Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Joe Shipp Charlotte Bobcats Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Donta Smith* Milwaukee Bucks Mobile Revelers (02-03)

Jamar Smith San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros (05-06)

Pape Sow* Toronto Raptors Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Dijon Thompson* Golden State Warriors Albuquerque Thunderbirds (05-06)

Cezary Trybanski Toronto Raptors Tulsa 66ers (05-06)

Ime Udoka Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Von Wafer* Los Angeles Lakers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Matt Walsh New Jersey Nets Arkansas RimRockers (05-06)

Martell Webster* Portland Trail Blazers Fort Worth Flyers (05-06)

Mike Wilks Seattle SuperSonics Huntsville Flight (02-03)

Jawad Williams Los Angeles Clippers Fayetteville Patriots (05-06)

Bracey Wright* Minnesota Timberwolves Florida Flame (05-06)

Dorell Wright* Miami Heat Florida Flame (05-06)

*NBA assigned player

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through our website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League should be a success story*

Among David Stern's considerable accomplishments as NBA commissioner, including rigging the 1985 draft lottery and parlaying transcendent individual stars into global popularity, the establishment of the NBA Development League will turn out to be his most important endeavor.

Patrick Ewing, after all, never did lead the Knicks to a championship.

The D-League, however, should be an endless success story. And the sooner it becomes a true minor-league, the better off both leagues will be.

The Idaho Stampede is entering its first season in the D-League as an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and the Seattle SuperSonics. The Jazz conclude their Boise training camp Saturday.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Pair of Jam players in NBA camps*

Andre Barrett and Melvin Sanders, the Bakersfield Jam's top-two selections in the 2006 NBA Development League expansion draft are participating in NBA training camps.

Players reported to training camps Monday.

Barrett, a point guard the Jam selected with the first pick, is currently attending training camp with the Chicago Bulls, while Melvin Sanders, a guard, takes part in the San Antonio Spurs' camp. Sanders was the Jam's second pick in the draft.

There are currently 64 former NBA Development League players in training camps around the NBA.


----------

